# Egg Testing?



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi,

I have written a letter to my consultant as I am on my last month of Clomid next month.  I have only ever been offered Clomid and no other treatments so I thought I would ask if I could have my eggs checked to see if they are mature or not.

Can anyone help me and let me know exactly what this procedure is and how it is done.

Thanks

Helen
xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Helen, 

I don't think you can test eggs other than during a cycle of IVF/ICSI. You can get some indication of your egg reserves by having some blood tests though - FSH/LH and some others. If you haven't had these checked for a while it's worth asking for them to be done again. 

Good luck with your treatment,

CG xxx


----------

